# problem with pneumatic nail gun - won't fire...



## Rehabber

It needs a seal kit. Return it to rental yard and get a credit for non-functioning equipment


----------



## redline

Some guns need light weight oil dripped into the fitting where the compressed air is connected to lube the seals.

The safety is usually located at spot where the nail comes out. You need to fully depress this safety for the gun to operate. Not with your finger!

Try it on a flat piece of wood. The molding may have contours and the safety is not fully depressed.



:thumbsup:


----------



## johnv

I have a Bostitch *N95RHN and it won't cycle. Air just keeps coming out of the trigger area. I suspect it is bad. How do you remove that piece. Looks like plastic and I don't want to get too rough with it in case it isn't bad. A kit costs $29 bucks so I don't want to have to change is for nothing.*

*Thanks*
*John*


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

johnV,

It sounds like you lost an inner gasket possibly.
Nail guns generally rarely 'break'. But they do need regular pneumatic oil squirts and replacing of inner seals from time to time. 

If you are getting air coming out of the gun trigger, and are intimidated about trying to fix it yourself, you could also take it to a place that specializes in replacing gaskets like that or just checking it out.

Otherwise, Go online, find the manufacturer. Look into finding a link that shows info. about your nail gun and go from there. Look for parts, etc...


Good luck!


----------



## johnv

I have taken it apart. I took t he back half off and then the front half. didn't see anthing wrong. Looked clean etc...

Put it back together But it was the same.

It will fire one time and then if I push the plunger back up into the gun it will fire again but the piston does not retract on its own.

The Bostitch site says it is the trigger o rings. They sell a kit but its is like 30 bucks. What I can't figure out is how to pull this plastic piston out to check the o rings. I see a pin that may hold it in but pushed that out but since it is plastic I didn't want to pull too hard on it unless I am sure that is how to remove it.

I need someone with experience to let me know how to remove that trigger assembly.

Thanks
John


----------



## mdshunk

abc123


----------

